# 2013 Polaris Sportsman 850



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got off the phone with the bank, and I'm going to pick this up today! 2013 Polaris Sportsman XPÂ® 850 H.O. EPS Stealth Black LE. 
Now if Sunday can get here, I'm going to break it in at DSO!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like it has been ridden already. But congrats and have fun


----------



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah, it's used. i got a good price and it comes with 14 hrs on it.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Its the caddy of 4 wheelers. People will argue the over priced Can Ams are but Ive riden both. But the 850 is way more comfortable of a riding machine. Plus the true all wheel drive is one of the best out there. I hated to sell mine, but I was out of room in the garage lol. Plus it just sat most of the time with all the other bikes I have


----------

